# Grand River at Eaton Rapids



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Question for those familiar with the Grand River. I am getting married at the English Inn in Eaton rapids in June and have roughly 8 hours to kill before the wedding. Thought about bringing the stick to see if I could catch anything. What could I expect to catch in early June that far inland?


----------



## CSwail (Feb 17, 2011)

Probably the last fish you dont get bitched at for


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that's funny!


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

There are actually quite a few opportunities on the Grand around the ER during the summer months. The primary sportfish is going to be smallies around there, but you can catch many other species if you target them. Just depends on what you want to do. If you want to throw lures for smallmouth/pike/occasional walleye, then there's certainly the water and fish around to do so. If you would rather still fish for carp/suckers/cats, you can do that as well. The area provides chances for both types of fishing, and can be quite productive if you know what you're looking for. There are access points on the river from M99 south, and quite a few ER proper.


----------



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that's funny! Fish on


CSwail said:


> Probably the last fish you dont get bitched at for


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck w the wedding. Bring spinners and tubes there is a great spot right where u are getting married. I ahve caught many fish during weddings there. Im sure the people did not like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icu8fish (Oct 7, 2010)

haha thats good stuff! fish on 
I had great luck bouncing crayfish colored tubes for smallies around there.


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

I used to fish the GR alot for Walleyes a good section form Lansing Ski course up to the Dam in Diamondale! Jig and minnow.....No monsters but good eaters!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

You may as well enjoy it because it will probably be your last day fishing. Good luck (on the marriage too....)

Marc


----------

